
How to attract a technical co-founder [video] - heeton
https://www.thesoftwarepath.com/questions/how-to-attract-a-technical-cofounder
======
heeton
Hi - I'm the creator of this.

It's a new format I'm trying out — recorded versions of questions I get asked
a lot as a developer in the startup scene.

A big part of it is also finding gaps in my advice/knowledge so I can improve.
Feedback welcome.

